# PRS Silver Sky



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Who bought a PRS Silver Sky? If so- what are your thoughts and feelings about the guitar? Would love to have some actual players feedback.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I think @TimH made a video review of his new Silver Sky.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Although I took a certain perspective on this it still might be helpful


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

sounds positive!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

TimH said:


> Although I took a certain perspective on this it still might be helpful



Nice video Tim. All good discussion points.

Here’s one of John Mayer featuring the Silver Sky. Edit - proper video uploaded!


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

I read somewhere that it "may be the best strat ever produced" but another friend didn't like them- but he's more of a shred player.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

pstratman said:


> I read somewhere that it "may be the best strat ever produced" but another friend didn't like them- but he's more of a shred player.


Phil, I saw that the guitar shop has 2 white ones in stock. I also think Cosmo may have them. As you know this will be the best test for you. For me, it's the silky smooth strat I've always wanted. But it's not a Fender Stratocaster. It's hard to nail down in words. What isn't in question anymore is whether it's a great guitar - it is!


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

you are super happy with it? how about the vintage frets?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

First thing I thought was it needed a compound neck and taller frets. A guy on TGP has now modified his that way and loves it. He got shredded by the forumites though. Great video Tim.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

pstratman said:


> I read somewhere that it "may be the best strat ever produced" but another friend didn't like them- but he's more of a shred player.


I think it's as close to buying a '64 or whatever it was modeled after, without paying that kind of money.

I'd love to try one.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Really enjoyed this.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

John Mayer- can probably make any guitar sound good- but man - those are grail- strat tones......


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

pstratman said:


> you are super happy with it? how about the vintage frets?


I think it has a vintage fretboard radius @ 7 1/4".


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I played one at Cosmo and it was impressive. I was able to compare it to the American Original 60s and it was a pretty close thing. I’d have to play them for a longer time in order to decide. The Am Org 60s and 50s both impressed me a lot.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

It's the tones he's getting- some of the best I have ever heard in every position and that's a stock guitar he says.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

pstratman said:


> you are super happy with it? how about the vintage frets?


I am SUPER happy with it. I made that video over a month ago but nothing has really changed for me. It solves all the tonal problems I've always had with strats. As far as the neck is concerned - on paper I would have told you I'd hate this neck. I really love it. The frets aren't vintage - my 66 NOS Strat had vintage frets and so does my buddy's 52 AVRI Tele. The Silver Sky frets are MUCH taller than those two guitars. Somehow I like them anyway. The radius doesn't bug me either. The neck shape is PERFECT. 



jdto said:


> I played one at Cosmo and it was impressive. I was able to compare it to the American Original 60s and it was a pretty close thing. I’d have to play them for a longer time in order to decide. The Am Org 60s and 50s both impressed me a lot.


funny enough I was at my local L&M and grabbed a 60's Original almost by accident to plug into the new Vox AC30s1. I was really impressed by the sounds there actually. It was a really quick demo so I'd have to go back and play the Fender more but I'd be shocked if all the pickup positions are as balanced and usable as on the SS. I'm going to guess the bridge pickup is a traditional strat bridge which means it's virtually useless without help. As you hear on my video above, the SS bridge is quite good but doesn't compromise the 2 position either. I'd also be shocked if the Fenders are coming off the line as consistently as the SS.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

TimH said:


> Although I took a certain perspective on this it still might be helpful


Hey Tim,

How are you running the Kemper (which model, stompboxes?). I like the ambient tones you were getting. I am a big fan of Fractal stuff and contemplating a toaster....


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Alex said:


> Hey Tim,
> 
> How are you running the Kemper (which model, stompboxes?). I like the ambient tones you were getting. I am a big fan of Fractal stuff and contemplating a toaster....


Hey @Alex - I typically run the Kemper with just the remote...but that’s in a situation where I’m playing 5 songs at a time that have a standard/known arrangement. The only down side to this rig is the same as what I found with the AxeII - tweaking on the fly is annoying. Tweaking at your desk is no sweat though.

The Kemper amp sounds are better to me than the Axe or Helix. The effects are very good too and I’m happy just using the stomps/effects in the Kemper. If you like those ambient tones I think you’ll LOVE what’s coming in the fall. 12 new reverbs that rival the Big Sky. 

Can’t say enough good thsings about it as a direct tool. Nothing better IMO. I still have an analog rig I prefer if I can play it at volume...different tools for different things.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

TimH said:


> Although I took a certain perspective on this it still might be helpful


Hey Tim,

How are you running the Kemper (which model, stompboxes?). I like the ambient tones you were getting. I am a big fan of Fractal stuff and contemplating a toaster....


TimH said:


> Hey @Alex - I typically run the Kemper with just the remote...but that’s in a situation where I’m playing 5 songs at a time that have a standard/known arrangement. The only down side to this rig is the same as what I found with the AxeII - tweaking on the fly is annoying. Tweaking at your desk is no sweat though.
> 
> The Kemper amp sounds are better to me than the Axe or Helix. The effects are very good too and I’m happy just using the stomps/effects in the Kemper. If you like those ambient tones I think you’ll LOVE what’s coming in the fall. 12 new reverbs that rival the Big Sky.
> 
> Can’t say enough good thsings about it as a direct tool. Nothing better IMO. I still have an analog rig I prefer if I can play it at volume...different tools for different things.


Are you running a powered Kemper via a cab or powered speakers like in your video?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Alex said:


> Hey Tim,
> 
> How are you running the Kemper (which model, stompboxes?). I like the ambient tones you were getting. I am a big fan of Fractal stuff and contemplating a toaster....
> 
> ...


Live I use quality in-ears. I’ve used FRFR and the Line 6 Powercab (head to my YouTube channel for a video comparison of those). However, If you’re looking for the “Amp in the room” tones my hunch these days is a powered Kemper using direct profiles (no cab info burned in) and a real guitar speaker is your best option.


----------



## Leeric (Jul 21, 2017)

4 months in I have zero regrets or complaints. Wonderful guitar


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Just bought a Silver Sky from TGS... awesome guitars!


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

bluehugh2 said:


> Just bought a Silver Sky from TGS... awesome guitars!


Told you!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

bluehugh2 said:


> Just bought a Silver Sky from TGS... awesome guitars!


Which one?


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Da white one


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I played one a month ago at TGS and I really liked the neck. It felt very comfortable.

At first I didn’t like the fact that PRS came out with this but I’m beginning to embrace the new approach (tooling as Mr Smith says). Progress and continuous improvement.

Lots of comparisons with Fender, obviously, but what about Suhr, Dano, Nash, etc?


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Well, I think the 40 minute John Mayer video posted here explains how the Silver Sky was an attempt to capture the actual DNA of a 63/4 Strat. Whereas as the Suhrs and the like more fit the “inspired by” category. Of course, you could argue that the Fender Custom Shop Guitars - relics included - also more properly belong in the “inspired by” camp as well. I find there’s something convincing about the SS... and I just recently sold my 63/4 Strat.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

After more time w the Silver Sky and one rehearsal at stage volume, I am a believer! The neck is quite addictive... even w the 7.25” radius and narrow, smaller frets... the board on the one I have is very oily and dark. The tones are all magnificent in all positions. Faracaster... who was across the room from the SS said it’s more articulate than the Strats I have been using and has “it’s own thing” going on but his praise was unequivocal. I notice that everything on the guitar is just a little more fine tuned than the Relics that I have been playing. Setting up the trem, for example, on the Fenders is a bit of a crap shoot... whereas the SS just sets up perfectly (I play it flat on the body) so it feels smooth and stays in tune. I can see myself getting another in time... JM says that more colours and possibly maple necks might be considered for the next production run. I got mine from TGS just west of T.O. And they were excellent to deal with!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You mean maple board, right?


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

It seems, from what I have been reading, lots of people have been saying "ah, it's just an overpriced Strat copy," until they play them....

Don't get me wrong, I am not in the market for one of these guitars, but Paul Reed Smith generally gets this stuff right on the first try.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Rollin Hand said:


> It seems, from what I have been reading, lots of people have been saying "ah, it's just an overpriced Strat copy," until they play them....
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am not in the market for one of these guitars, but Paul Reed Smith generally gets this stuff right on the first try.


Yes, but its their 3rd or 4th strat model haha.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Budda said:


> Yes, but its their 3rd or 4th strat model haha.


Kind of time for them to get it "right"
So funny...
especially because all of theirs "tries" were great guitars on their own


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Reminds me of
"If only this strat was hard tail"
- finally some hard tail strat pops up.
Hmmm, but I am missing my whammy


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

TimH said:


> Although I took a certain perspective on this it still might be helpful


What is a War Ship guitar player? ;-)


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Rozz said:


> What is a War Ship guitar player? ;-)


Ima guess someone who LURVES to play “The Battle of Evermore”, “The Trooper” & “Hang On Sloopy”.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Roryfan said:


> Ima guess someone who LURVES to play “The Battle of Evermore”, “The Trooper” & “Hang On Sloopy”.


Jebus. That describes me. I've played The Trooper and Hang on Sloopy. Always wanted to learn Battle.....I'm learning DADGAD right now so I'm aiming for Kashmir at the moment though. Does that count?


----------



## Prsman (Feb 13, 2016)

Hopefully they soon do an hss/non-JM signature version with one of their cool PAF buckers. 

They also need to get with the program and start using ss frets.....IMHO .


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Prsman said:


> Hopefully they soon do an hss/non-JM signature version with one of their cool PAF buckers.
> 
> They also need to get with the program and start using ss frets.....IMHO .


I suspect JM would not approve of the ss frets, but I agree a non sig version with a few more options would probably be a good seller.


----------



## Prsman (Feb 13, 2016)

zdogma said:


> I suspect JM would not approve of the ss frets, but I agree a non sig version with a few more options would probably be a good seller.


Sure, keep the JM sig to Mayer’s liking but let’s start seeing some ss frets on these PRS bolt-ons. This would be a great way for Paul and gang to test the ss waters. 

An hss silver sky in burgandy mist....yes please!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

bluehugh2 said:


> After more time w the Silver Sky and one rehearsal at stage volume, I am a believer! The neck is quite addictive... even w the 7.25” radius and narrow, smaller frets... the board on the one I have is very oily and dark. The tones are all magnificent in all positions. Faracaster... who was across the room from the SS said it’s more articulate than the Strats I have been using and has “it’s own thing” going on but his praise was unequivocal. I notice that everything on the guitar is just a little more fine tuned than the Relics that I have been playing. Setting up the trem, for example, on the Fenders is a bit of a crap shoot... whereas the SS just sets up perfectly (I play it flat on the body) so it feels smooth and stays in tune. I can see myself getting another in time... JM says that more colours and possibly maple necks might be considered for the next production run. I got mine from TGS just west of T.O. And they were excellent to deal with!


I could see myself looking hard at a used maple board SS in a couple years.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> I could see myself looking hard at a used maple board SS in a couple years.


Should be a few on the for sale board by then


----------



## AirForbes1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Whenever I see this guitar mentioned, I think of this image from r/guitarcirclejerk:


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Prsman said:


> They also need to get with the program and start using ss frets.....IMHO .


God I hope not...SS frets are, IMO, a sure fire way to take the warmth out of a guitar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

TimH said:


> God I hope not...SS frets are, IMO, a sure fire way to take the warmth out of a guitar.


Not just that but a great way to reduce the number of techs who will work on the guitar, and cost more when work is required.

The diesel engine of the guitar world!


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

zdogma said:


> I suspect JM would not approve of the ss frets, but I agree a non sig version with a few more options would probably be a good seller.


Not only that but Paul himself has made it pretty clear he does not like the tone of SS frets.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2018)

I guess this John Mayer signature Strat is now a piece of dog shit?


----------



## Prsman (Feb 13, 2016)

sillyak said:


> Not only that but Paul himself has made it pretty clear he does not like the tone of SS frets.


Fair enough. I guess it's just funny that Paul hasn't reached out to get my perspective on SS frets  

You think the opinion of a non-gigging player would carry a little more weight in Maryland...that's all.


----------



## Prsman (Feb 13, 2016)

Player99 said:


> I guess this John Mayer signature Strat is now a piece of dog shit?


Utter crap


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Player99 said:


> I guess this John Mayer signature Strat is now a piece of dog shit?


Looks like a guitar.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Player99 said:


> I guess this John Mayer signature Strat is now a piece of dog shit?



Not dog shit but it's not nearly as well built as the Silver Sky. About the same as comparing an American Standard to a Suhr...


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2018)

TimH said:


> Not dog shit but it's not nearly as well built as the Silver Sky. About the same as comparing an American Standard to a Suhr...


My comment is towards Mayer and how he is hawking gear.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Player99 said:


> My comment is towards Mayer and how he is hawking gear.


You mean making a living?

I await your thread on EVH.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2018)

Budda said:


> You mean making a living?
> 
> I await your thread on EVH.


Perhaps making a living, but these guys make videos that are testimonials. They talk about the gear they are highlighting as if it's their choice piece of gear as top pro players, but the reality is these are paid endorsements. Last week (last year etc.) it was the John Mayer Signature Fender, this week it's this PRS. It looks to be a great guitar, I just thought I would interrupt this discussion about an infomercial with some reality. Carry on.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Player99 said:


> My comment is towards Mayer and how he is hawking gear.


Meh. If your sole motivation for buying a piece of gear is because “that’s what *John* *Mayer* is playing right now” then you deserve to have to buy something new every time he changes his rig. If you purchased a signature guitar on its’ own merits then you won’t care what said endorser is currently making a few bucks on. 

Besides, it’s not like anyone’s paying for recorded music anymore.....


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Perhaps making a living, but these guys make videos that are testimonials. They talk about the gear they are highlighting as if it's their choice piece of gear as top pro players, but the reality is these are paid endorsements. Last week (last year etc.) it was the John Mayer Signature Fender, this week it's this PRS. It looks to be a great guitar, I just thought I would interrupt this discussion about an infomercial with some reality. Carry on.


Except that he was playing his signature fender because it was his choice of gear as a top pro player . Are famous artists not allowed to change their tastes and endorsements either? Only the hobby musician is allowed to try other brands and speak highly of what he's using at the time?

I understand you wanted to "inject some reality" but it was already there.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Player99 said:


> Perhaps making a living, but these guys make videos that are testimonials. They talk about the gear they are highlighting as if it's their choice piece of gear as top pro players, but the reality is these are paid endorsements. Last week (last year etc.) it was the John Mayer Signature Fender, this week it's this PRS. It looks to be a great guitar, I just thought I would interrupt this discussion about an infomercial with some reality. Carry on.


How many threads show up here every week saying “NGD! Best guitar ever” and then a month later “NGD! No THIS is the best guitar ever!”

So we can discover new guitars and endorse them but pro players can’t? I can’t even imaging being John Mayer. He must get shit to try in the mail all the time. I’d have a new video up every day!


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Player99 said:


> I guess this John Mayer signature Strat is now a piece of dog shit?


Clearly. ;-)


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry to revive the zombie thread but I had a chance to try a couple of these today. Its a really nice guitar. The neck radius and frets are a non issue, I couldn't make it fret out. The neck shape is great. Fit and finish is perfect. I don't love the grey plastic tuner knobs, but they work well. They had one with a trem float ing (in shop I assume ) and the other tight to the body (original spec), I much preferred the floating version. Pickups are excellent, a bit louder and fatter sounding than the Fender custom shop with abby pickups that was beside it. They all sound "enhanced" punchier and more present than typical vintage, and lots of low end. A little bit of single coil hum, on par with a Fender, but hum cancelling 2 and 4.

I'm not sure I like it better than my Suhr classic, but it is certainly as good.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That is not a necro bump in the least


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

I now have 2 Silver Sky’s


----------



## Jimmy The Gent (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi All, just pulled the trigger on a white one yesterday at The Guitar Shop in Port Credit. Played it about 2 hours last night unplugged. Excellent guitar overall. I have a Suhr, Fender Custom Shop, Fender Deluxe and Fender American. This feels different from all of them. not necessarily better but different. I noticed the action was set a tad high out of the box. Can't wait to plug it in when my wife and son go out shopping today.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Jimmy The Gent said:


> Hi All, just pulled the trigger on a white one yesterday at The Guitar Shop in Port Credit. Played it about 2 hours last night unplugged. Excellent guitar overall. I have a Suhr, Fender Custom Shop, Fender Deluxe and Fender American. This feels different from all of them. not necessarily better but different. I noticed the action was set a tad high out of the box. Can't wait to plug it in when my wife and son go out shopping today.


I didn't love the initial set up on mine either...apparently John is to blame for that. I just dropped the saddles down a quarter turn each and it was much better.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Congrats! I’ve bought 2 from TGS ... I think the one you bought had 11s on it...


----------



## Jimmy The Gent (Sep 4, 2018)

bluehugh2 said:


> Congrats! I’ve bought 2 from TGS ... I think the one you bought had 11s on it...


Hi Hugh how are you?, No, Ryan got me a fresh one out of the box. The one on the wall had 11's on it. Cheers.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Jimmy, I am good! The SS is as good as it gets in Strat-land! Cheers!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

do they make a sunburst one yet?


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

4 colours... look at your Tesla... those...


----------



## Jimmy The Gent (Sep 4, 2018)

bluehugh2 said:


> View attachment 236700
> I now have 2 Silver Sky’s


Beauties!


----------



## Jimmy The Gent (Sep 4, 2018)

Hey guys, check out the 4 new colours available for preorder on The Guitar Shop website! The gold one is calling my name.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The new colours are great IMO.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Jimmy The Gent said:


> Hey guys, check out the 4 new colours available for preorder on The Guitar Shop website! The gold one is calling my name.


Yeah, that gold is pretty damn sweet.


----------



## Prsman (Feb 13, 2016)

Would it kill Paul to offer them in daphne blue, or burgandy mist??!! I think i detest all of the new colors....subjective stuff, eh??

Fingers crossed they unveil ‘em with ss frets at NAMM 2020


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Prsman said:


> Fingers crossed they unveil ‘em with ss frets at NAMM 2020


SS I doubt - I remember watching some video and Paul said he didnt like SS (I think he mentioned sound but not sure). He said that however they chose 2nd hardest material after SS for the frets. 
His words. I dont have enough experience with PRS guitars to tell.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

bigboki said:


> SS I doubt - I remember watching some video and Paul said he didnt like SS (I think he mentioned sound but not sure). He said that however they chose 2nd hardest material after SS for the frets.
> His words. I dont have enough experience with PRS guitars to tell.


Here is the video I was talking about where Paul discusses 





:


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

I'd love to drop the 635JM pickups in my strat.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Couldn't resist dipping into the Silver Sky pond again after owning two previously... I really did miss this wonderful instrument! So I just picked one up in Golden Mesa... thanks to the boys at The Guitar Shop!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

bluehugh2 said:


> Couldn't resist dipping into the Silver Sky pond again after owning two previously... I really did miss this wonderful instrument! So I just picked one up in Golden Mesa... thanks to the boys at The Guitar Shop!


Beauty! Congrats, Hugh


----------



## Jimmy The Gent (Sep 4, 2018)

Stunning Hugh. If my wife lets me....


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

bluehugh2 said:


> Couldn't resist dipping into the Silver Sky pond again after owning two previously... I really did miss this wonderful instrument! So I just picked one up in Golden Mesa... thanks to the boys at The Guitar Shop!


is the PG on that a bit more parchment than the first round?


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

I think the guard is the same... it’s just the lighting that makes it look parchment. I do like all the new colours.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Waiting for a two or three tone burst with a Maple board!


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

BSTheTech said:


> Waiting for a two or three tone burst with a Maple board!


I’m not sure that will be in the near future...John has been pretty adamant about
Looking forward not back...time will tell.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm looking for a nice SSS Strat. The race is on between a Silver Sky and a Eric Johnson with a nice flame neck.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

No contest... I’m a Strat cat, and I’ve owned literally 100s. The SS is like the best vintage Strat you’ve ever played - in both sound and feel. I owned a ‘63 all original Strat that I just sold. The SS is better (and the ‘63 was a good one!)!


----------



## Jimmy The Gent (Sep 4, 2018)

bluehugh2 said:


> No contest... I’m a Strat cat, and I’ve owned literally 100s. The SS is like the best vintage Strat you’ve ever played - in both sound and feel. I owned a ‘63 all original Strat that I just sold. The SS is better (and the ‘63 was a good one!)!


Hugh is right on. As soon as you hold a SS, it feels like you've had it for years.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

The SS was sooooo tempting for me, but I ended up going with the AO 50s Strat. That said, I’m not a connoisseur by any stretch. The SS is certainly a wonderful guitar that I would love to own.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

I have yet to try one of these, am more and more tempted, but at the same time somewhat turned off by the obvious shortcuts to "keep the price down" i.e. plastic birds, non-routed rear covers, etc. Irrelevant tone issues I know, but still, for a $3k guitar...It costs nothing to rout the rear covers, a couple of extra keystrokes on the CNC machine, but it's done for marketing optics so it irritates me ("We put all the money into the tone so have to cut corners somewhere!"), ok so just charge me $100 more for the recessed covers!!! Same for plastic vs MOP birds, I mean SE's ok, but not a 3k axe, just put dots and be done with it.

I'll shut up now.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

alphasports said:


> I have yet to try one of these, am more and more tempted, but at the same time somewhat turned off by the obvious shortcuts to "keep the price down" i.e. plastic birds, non-routed rear covers, etc. Irrelevant tone issues I know, but still, for a $3k guitar...It costs nothing to rout the rear covers, a couple of extra keystrokes on the CNC machine, but it's done for marketing optics so it irritates me ("We put all the money into the tone so have to cut corners somewhere!"), ok so just charge me $100 more for the recessed covers!!! Same for plastic vs MOP birds, I mean SE's ok, but not a 3k axe, just put dots and be done with it.
> 
> I'll shut up now.


Mate $3k isn’t an expensive guitar anymore. The Fender American Originals are a comparable and the work that goes into the SS is dramatically more hands on and custom than those guitars. I wouldn’t let some choices like routed covers keep you from a great instrument.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

I feel that the SS is a guitar that has been designed and manufactured with no compromises... but that’s speaking as a player and a long-time Strat aficionado. For example, players generally take the trem cover off - and leave it off a Strat - because they make string changing on the fly more difficult. So it’s a practical consideration rather than a “shortcut” IMHO. More and more high end Strat inspired guitars don’t even start with a trem cover these days. Obviously, plastic birds vs m.o.p. Is cosmetic...
I consider the SS a very pure and inspired instrument... the 7.25” radius and smaller frets - which normally would not be my thing (I’m a big fret guy) - are so well done, with such precision- that it draws my playing out in a good way that I did not anticipate.
Since there are so many small tweaks on the original design, I probably would have used the PRS floating trem had I been involved in the design, but I do “get it” that the F style trem flat on the body does add to the tonal signature. And it’s so well manufactured that it stays in tune and is smooth to operate...
Anyway, just a few thoughts... enough of my yakking...
I do love mine!


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll def try to find one to test out one of these days, though my Studio on the bridge pup does a remarkable Strat job in its own right


----------



## Geezyk (Feb 1, 2019)

Has anyone tried the wiring of the SS with a typical strat? Apparently it's got a 300k volume pot paired with a resistor - which I'm guessing is meant to kinda bring down the over the top treble that JM doesn't like.

I'm curious as to how close a grey bottom mid 60s style strat pickup combined with that wiring would get you to the SS's sound, maybe I'll try it myself.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Geezyk said:


> Has anyone tried the wiring of the SS with a typical strat? Apparently it's got a 300k volume pot paired with a resistor - which I'm guessing is meant to kinda bring down the over the top treble that JM doesn't like.
> 
> I'm curious as to how close a grey bottom mid 60s style strat pickup combined with that wiring would get you to the SS's sound, maybe I'll try it myself.


I have played a couple Silver Skies and on both occasions I thought they reminded me of my AVRI '65 with grey bottoms, so much so that I've never felt an urge to get the PRS myself; it'd just feel redundant...


----------



## Geezyk (Feb 1, 2019)

Jimi D said:


> I have played a couple Silver Skies and on both occasions I thought they reminded me of my AVRI '65 with grey bottoms, so much so that I've never felt an urge to get the PRS myself; it'd just feel redundant...


Interesting, I've got a strat with PV65s in it and I find it has a much more "in your face" kind of sound that the SSs I've played. Also the bridge position especially in mine I feel is less mellow sounding than the SS. Maybe it's how I have my pickups set up?


----------

